# Favorite baseball players and team?



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just curious to see what all of your favorite players and teams are in MLB? Thanks for reading this, and have a great day, bye. :thumb01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My favorite baseball team is The Baltimore Orioles and my favorite player is Brian Roberts. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

My favorite team is the Braves and favorite player is Dale Murphy. Of course it's been a ... while since I last watched them or the whole sport. Is he still there?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Blue jays and their all star Roy Halladay... oh wait


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you guys just see that Carlos Zambrano and Derrek Lee got into an altercation in the dugout?? Of course Zambrano had to take out the Gatorade cooler, like always LOL. :happy02:

Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/news/story?id=5328972


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> Did you guys just see that Carlos Zambrano and Derrek Lee got into an altercation in the dugout?? Of course Zambrano had to take out the Gatorade cooler, like always LOL. :happy02:
> 
> Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/news/story?id=5328972


I idn't see it but thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Yankees!!!!!!!!!!! Yes I live in the South and Yes I like the Yankees. Deal with it lol :thumb02: Jeter. Always there, always produces. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> Did you guys just see that Carlos Zambrano and Derrek Lee got into an altercation in the dugout?? Of course Zambrano had to take out the Gatorade cooler, like always LOL. :happy02:
> 
> Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/news/story?id=5328972


CUBS

Completely 
Usless
By
September

All kidding aside I'm a White Sox fan that actually likes the Cubs. 

And I F#CKING love me some baseball.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you guys see what happened to Joel Zumaya yesterday, all I can say is OUCH lol.	

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=5339559


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Ouch... :thumbsdown:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yankees, all time favorite player is David Wells, currently Robinson Cano


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yankees, A-Rod


----------

